# Tried the Cheap Central Pnuematic 18 gauge nailer from Harbor Frieght got good results



## patcollins

I bought one of these about 2 months ago, put 100 nails through it with no problems at all. It was a great buy for the $12 I paid.


----------



## mveach

I have the 16 gauge and also no problems


----------



## lumberjoe

Agreed, another HF gem. I have a few different sizes of these including the 16awg, 18awg and the 23awg. All 3 cost me less than a single "cheapo" from Home Depot or Sears would have cost. They have seen heavy use over the past year and a half, but I also have a very nice air system with water separators and am vigilant about oiling.


----------



## Tennessee

I own the 18 nailer, 18 stapler, and the 23 pin nailer. Just ridiculous cheap for what you get. Keep them clean and oiled and they run forever. A friend borrowed the 18 nailer and did his whole 6 room house in crown molding, using the HF 18 nailer and the tiny double tank air compressor I also got at HF for I think about $54. For some reason now forgotten, when I needed a 16, I went to HD and bought a Stanley. Don't know what I was thinking…


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Agree! I have one too!


----------



## MitchMan

I have the Harbor Freight 23, and also a Craftsman 16. This HF 18 might be a good inbetween. Although i might get more use out of the HF stapler.


----------



## MitchMan

Incidentally, I got that Craftsman 16 gauge because it was 50% off. By that I mean that I split the cost with my Craftsman-loving father in law. (-:


----------



## Tbowen

i love this gun


----------



## JesseTutt

I have the HF 18 nailer and staplers. Both perform will. I must have had them 2+ years because they are blue in color. Only thing I do is take them into the house every winter so they don't freeze.


----------

